# amanos blue?



## mattyc (10 May 2010)

I have just got some what I think are amanos from my lfs (they called them algae shrimp) and they look quite blue. Could they be amanos all the markings are very similar but the blue seems strange. I will put a picture up later


----------



## mr. luke (12 May 2010)

Sound like Caridina cf. babulti 'blue'
Amanos dont ever go blue unless they are dyed, its likely to be the above mentioned, or cf. malaya


----------



## mattyc (16 May 2010)

here are some pics,










they wouldnt stay still hence the blury images so i apologise for the quality.


----------



## FishBeast (19 May 2010)

lovely looking shrimp


----------



## chilled84 (19 May 2010)

I had them this couler when i bought mine, Now they are a clear brown/ white. : (


----------



## Anonymous (4 Aug 2010)

They sometimes go a bluey green when eating algae and cynobacteria.


----------



## basil (4 Aug 2010)

Sometimes mine take on a blue/green tinge shortly after a moult. Having said that, yours are a definate blue colour - very very nice too!


----------



## mr. luke (12 Aug 2010)

I was wrong 
They are very atractive shrimps!
Do they stay blue or do they vary?


----------



## NeilW (12 Aug 2010)

Find another blue mutant, breed them and make your fortune like the guy who 'created' Crystal Reds!


----------



## PM (12 Aug 2010)

One of my amanos went dark brown/black a few days after I bought it, all the rest didn't.

He's still alive months on, but tends to hide a fair bit. But eats well.

Strange.

Those blue shrimps are pretty!


----------

